# 3d cad models of minitures



## Marauder_POV (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got access to a 3D printer and the "Ink" is about to go off so i can basically print what ever i want with it.

Was thinking of Printing some D&D Minitures, preferably dragons or monsters.

Problem is I don't have any CAD models.

If any one has some cool 3d Miniture models for D&D post a link below and If i can get them to print out OK i'll send the poster a couple in the mail!

Please excuse the post in the other forum, as i've not much time to get some response before they just throw the "INK" out


----------



## Cor_Malek (Jul 7, 2010)

First off - that is *so* cool. Even for WotC, since they could distribute 3d models via DDI when it becomes more common, and their minis float on ebay more often (that's what happens when you sell things for 1000% of their making cost in 3rd world).

Second - you don't need CAD model, any 3D will do, and then simply convert it to CAD.
I doubt there are DnD 3d minis ready to go, but there are other sources (and free at that!):

Free 3d models 3ds max model artist 3d art pictures software download
Dragons 3d models pack
Free 3d Model Halfling Village Buildings | Free Resource for Designers
PC Game Character 3d Model: Chaos Role of Final Fantasy 3D Model Download,Free 3D Models Download

And some charge for them:
3D fantasy Models, 3D fantasy Animation, 3D fantasy Files at TurboSquid
(and 260 in c4d 3D fantasy Models, 3D fantasy Animation, 3D fantasy Files at TurboSquid)
Orc 3D Model - Falling Pixel
fantasy 3D Models max 3ds obj lwo c4d ma dxf dwg stl fbx x ma mb jpg
3dbud - Real-time 3D models: 3D Characters 3D worlds 3D Demos

*Make sure the scaling is right!* When designing a dragon, one might make the model have 15 meters, which will be a problem when trying to print it ;-)


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 7, 2010)

Didn't Shapeways.com allow you to download CAD drawings?


----------



## Marauder_POV (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a look at shapeways but i couldn't see anyway to get the cad models off the site. Some nice dnd minitures though....


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 9, 2010)

IIRC it is NOT that easy guys!
for 3d printing the models have to be *SOLID*
not seperate parts, all welded up, no intrusions or gaps, has to be air tight.

and usually, they have ot be in high detail, lots of polygons, as the printer won't "smooth" it like a 3D program does, so an .obj format model has to be converted to another type, which means huge file sizes.

I have tons of stuff made with Poser...techncially though it's copyright of the maker, only renders are allowed to be printed so that's a non-no, and aren't suitable for use for printing anyway, not "solid"
(though me me personally, I HATE all the copyright/IP/DRM bull we've got saddled with, grr. I support _artists' _rights, but not _corporations _ who I view as the "Enemy")


----------



## lynnfredricks (Apr 9, 2013)

Cor_Malek said:


> First off - that is *so* cool. Even for WotC, since they could distribute 3d models via DDI when it becomes more common, and their minis float on ebay more often (that's what happens when you sell things for 1000% of their making cost in 3rd world).
> 
> Second - you don't need CAD model, any 3D will do, and then simply convert it to CAD.
> I doubt there are DnD 3d minis ready to go, but there are other sources (and free at that!




One of the links you pointed to was to 3d models being distributed illegally. That link is dead now fortunately.

There are quite a few indie artists that make their living off of modest model license fees. Why don't you support independent artists by not promoting warez sites?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 9, 2013)

3D printer is on my list of toys for some-day when all the bills have been paid.
I do have a maya model of a white dragon, but I haven't finished binding the skin to the joints. Until then, it is pretty much stuck in a generic symmetrical build pose. Not sure how long you have.
Would love to see pics of your models when you do print them.


----------



## Aeolius (Apr 9, 2013)

I often wonder how far we are from a D&D Monster Manual with links to purchase 3D models for printing your own minis. Apparently it can be done, as described HERE .


----------



## lynnfredricks (Apr 9, 2013)

Aeolius said:


> I often wonder how far we are from a D&D Monster Manual with links to purchase 3D models for printing your own minis. Apparently it can be done, as described




As you can see, its not perfect. The problem with CAD is that you have to make sure all of your objects are "closed" for STL.

It makes sense to me that creators would license their models to allow this for personal use - provided that they have set their models up. Sort of like selling a physical mold for making your own minis. End users wouldnt be able to resell or give away the STL but they'd be able to use it themselves. The problem I see is having strong enough material. It would really be nice to be able to 3D print out everyone's customized characters, customized monsters, etc.


----------

